# The Thanks Button



## Ms. Plain Jane (Aug 5, 2008)

Is a great feature.  It keeps us from wasting posts on something as simple as "ITA".   Is it possible for us to get a Lachen Button?  Or something similar?  Sometimes all you wanna do is laugh at a post.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Aug 5, 2008)

Ditto......


----------



## Sistaslick (Aug 5, 2008)

Now we need a "No thanks" button.   I kid.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Aug 5, 2008)

Or are you.... 



Sistaslick said:


> Now we need a "No thanks" button.  *I kid*.


----------



## discobiscuits (Aug 5, 2008)

Loves it just like LSA


----------



## *KP* (Aug 5, 2008)

A "lachen" button would be great!


----------



## Makenzie (Aug 5, 2008)

Is there a way to know who thanked you without returning to the thread?

ETA:  Never mind I found the answer.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 6, 2008)

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Is there a way to know who thanked you without returning to the thread?
> 
> ETA: Never mind I found the answer.


 
I would like to know this, too!


----------



## MizAvalon (Aug 6, 2008)

Chicoro said:


> I would like to know this, too!


 
Go to your User CP and click on 'Your Profile', then click 'Show All Statistics'. You should see the 'Thanks' section.


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Aug 6, 2008)

Stop throwing the thread off track!  Ask for a lachen button!


----------



## Guapa1 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Vshanell (Aug 8, 2008)

I think it's a great feature as well!


----------



## Mortons (Aug 14, 2008)

Can we get a groan/no thanks button. Please.


----------

